# Hi! New forum user



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum so I just thought I'd introduce myself. I live in London and my interests are reading, writing, drawing and all animals. My favourite breed of cat is the Bengal and I hope to own one someday but at the moment my household is ruled by a noisy but very cute black cat called Jet!


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

Majicou welcome to the Cat Forum!


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi Majicou
Welcome to the cat forums! I'm a bengal lover...and I breed them. They are great cats. Exotic looking and doglike... plus overall good companions.


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Yes, I went to the National Cat Club show last year and the bengals there were gorgeous. They didn't have any Snows, which are my favourites... but they were still lovely! I love the way their coats 'glitter'!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum Majicou. It's nice to have you here. Any pictures of Jet?


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Here he is... this is the only pic I have on the computer but hopefully I can scan some more in soon.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Beautiful cat. I love his eyes.


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

He is a beauty!!!


----------

